# eFiling from the UK: software recommendations?



## RustyJames (Jan 30, 2014)

Hi! I am terrible at all things financial and admin-related, but I want to try and file my stuff without paying an expensive accountant. So, two questions:

1) Has anyone successfully e-filed US taxes with a UK address?
2) Does anyone recommend super simple software to help with this stuff ?

Thanks!


----------



## TimKeck (May 9, 2013)

I'm wondering the same thing, not sure how to get by not putting my wife's SSN on the tax form as she doesn't have one being a British citizen. This will be my first time filing over here and not sure where to look.


----------



## modzy78 (Jan 15, 2010)

TimKeck said:


> I'm wondering the same thing, not sure how to get by not putting my wife's SSN on the tax form as she doesn't have one being a British citizen. This will be my first time filing over here and not sure where to look.


The last few years, I've just filled in the form on the IRS website and printed it out to mail. The lack of a SSN for my husband has made it impossible for me to use any of the programs I've tried. If someone has something that works, I'd be interested as well.

I do think there is a way to get a taxpayer identification number for your spouse, but I haven't looked into it


----------

